# Shoe Width: D vs E



## Tiberias

I'm looking at a pair of shoes online at a discount, but the width is an E, when I think I am typically a D (shoe width, not college grades!) Is it a marginal difference or a major difference? I'm tempted to consider the E, as I tend to have a slightly wider foot, and the D is a close fit.

I've actually tried on the D width for the last in question and it fit well, but I haven't tried the E width, and I'd rather not bother a salesman at their local store if I'm going to end up buying it online. Is this one of those things that one does not take chances with?


----------



## Teacher

For size 9, the difference between widths is typically about 3/16 inch in the circumference around the widest part of the last. That isn't very much at all; however, whether it would bother you is impossible to tell. Can you return the shoes if you don't like the fit? And if they do feel just slightly too big, you could always slip in a thin insole to take up the slack.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE has a very detailed description of how much sizes and widths vary, although it's only relevant to that brand.

DocD


----------



## Hard2Fit

FWIW, I've seen/tried on shoes described/marked E (wide) that fit closer to an EE or EEE (double/triple wide). Some retailers/sellers use a single E to describe any wide fit. Be careful. If you can't try on the shoes before hand or return it afterwards I'd be very very cautious. For eBay sellers I often ask for length and width measurements. This helps 'somewhat' in determining how well a shoe might fit.


----------



## eagle2250

Normally I wear a 9.5D but, with two pair of my shoes I went with an E width. One fit fine without modification and with the other pair I inserted a pair of thin, aftermarket insoles to take up the extra space. Both pair are comfortable and are still in my shoe rotation. If I were in your shoes, I think I would give the E width shoes a try.


----------



## Buffalo

When it comes to shoe fit, call me fussy but I think it's important to get it right and not wear a pair that do not properly fit you. I am a D width and sizing up to an E makes a difference to me in terms of comfort. So my advice is to get it right and not buy a pair that you are not certain will fit you properly and be comfortable.


----------



## paper clip

Probably depends on the type of shoe.

I found that D to E makes a difference for me with bals. I am normally an 11D, and I bought the AE Byron in 11D, but the laces fully closed and there was still some room. I was able to find a C through the outlets and it fits perfectly.

With a blucher, it might not make as much difference.


----------



## DorianGrey

*I have found this link useful*

https://shoes.about.com/od/mens_size_charts/a/men_width.htm


----------



## vwguy

DorianGrey said:


> https://shoes.about.com/od/mens_size_charts/a/men_width.htm


Ah...good link!

Brian


----------



## clothesboy

My experience is that shoes that are too wide for me are too uncomfortable for me to enjoy.


----------



## Tiberias

Thank you all for the responses. I think I may simply pay a visit to a shoe vendor nearby that carries the brand in question, and simply ask to try on some different sizes. I've already purchased from them and will likely do so again, so I won't have to worry about the guilt factor of wasting their time. :icon_smile:


----------

